# Harry Potter:The Exhibition,in Chicago,IL 4/30-9/7/09



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Fans of the Potter films may enjoy this news. 
Get a glimpse into the magical realm of Harry Potter in the first exhibition of its kind.
Discover the authentic artifacts and costumes from the Harry Potter films and much more in this world premiere experience.
The exhibition will be on display in Chicago,IL at the Museum of Science and Industry.
It will open to the public on 4/30/09,and it will close on 9/7/09.
For more info,here is a link to the official site for the exhibition.

http://www.harrypotterexhibition.com/

For online ticket info,go to the following link.

http://www.msichicago.org/whats-here/exhibits/harry-potter/


----------

